# Krate Production Numbers



## indianaderrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Wondering if there is a website that list how many Krate bikes were produced between 1968 and 1973..also anyone have an opinion on how many survived  (rideable). ..

Derrick Menssen


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 21, 2016)

There are probably a 50000- 100000 made per year There is no telling how many survived as they are still being found in attics barns and basements as we speak. I would guess 1/3 to 1/2 survived.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 21, 2016)

Sales by model type for 1966 through '76, Sting-Rays would be among the "Compact" models:


----------



## indianaderrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info!!

Derrick Menssen


----------



## indianaderrick (Aug 21, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> There are probably a 50000- 100000 made per year There is no telling how many survived as they are still being found in attics barns and basements as we speak. I would guess 1/3 to 1/2 survived.



Thanks so much for replying!


Metacortex said:


> Sales by model type for 1966 through '76, Sting-Rays would be among the "Compact" models:





Derrick Menssen


----------

